# Sorry for buying a used plow truck



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

Im trying to figure out what brand and model is best for winter plowing and ive come to the conclusion that new is the answer. Ive had in mind that the dodge v10 turbo diesel is a good chose exspecially one that wasnt used for a plowing or a towing vehicle. I want to know what is the more sturdier plow truck for me. Thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

V10 Turbo Diesel
WOW let me know when you find one, I want one too. That should be pretty hard to engine choice to find since IT WAS NEVER MADE. 
Used trucks can be good to plow with, I bought an 84 k-20 this season with a 7.5' fisher. It has has a plow since day one. But they didnt beat the truck, the frame is sound, and the front end is tight. It needs a little cosmetic work, but its a plow truck.
I payed 2500$ for it, and put 500 in parts into it. SO for 3k I have a nice plow truck.
You just need to look at the truck very well before buying, and if you are not sure, take along a mechanicle inclined friens, or offer a deposit, then take it to reputable repair garage and spens the 50-75$ on having them look it over.Thats a lot cheaper than a new engine,now isnt it.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

sorry bout that i thought it was a v10 i guess its a 5.9 liter so that makes it a v8 i guess. Sorry for the confusion but it still sounds good though a v10 turbo diesel yeah.


----------



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

sorry bout that i thought it was a v10 i guess its a 5.9 liter so that makes it a v8 i guess. Sorry for the confusion but it still sounds good though a v10 turbo diesel yeah!!


----------



## ashlandscaping (Dec 22, 1999)

I agree with Dino used Plow trucks are not always that bad off. You just need to take a real close look over the truck. I have bought many used plow trucks in last 5 years ranging from late 70s to 90s. Most that I have bought needed a little work in range of $200 to $500. But the most I ever have paid for a used truck was $6000 and that truck needed nothing at all. If you really take a good look at the truck and take your time you can find some good used plow trucks. Only bought 1 piece of s--- and only reason needed a truck in middle of snow strom but turn around and sold it for more then paid for it and told the guy who bought it what I found wrong with it. It plowed the snow strom and thats all I needed from it. Trans will go out it par for the course if you hire drivers. So dont judge a truck by that. Good luck on a new truck


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2000)

When I was looking for a truck to plow with last year, I looked for a 3/4 ton pickup that never had a plow on it, and also did not have a hitch on it.

The truck I bought was owned by an excivator, and he hauled his fuel tank in the back, and needed the 3/4 ton for that. It never really hauled and worked like a tow vehicle ot plow truck.

It was newer, and in good shape. I did a very thourough inspection, and have been very happy with my purchase.


----------



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

jeff that sounds like what i was thinking thanks for the boost.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

ACtually the dodge diesel is made by Cummings Engine Division and is a 6 cyl.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

I wouldn't shy aboput buying a used truck, but I'd stay away from 1994 and new Dodges. I'd buy an '88-93 Dodge anyday. The Ford Super Duty seems like a great plow truck if you're going new.

And why would you want a Diesel? Do you have a lot of towing in the summer months?


----------



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

Sorry Dino the cummins turbo diesel 5.9liter hapeens to be a v8.


----------



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

Dino sorry for sounding like a smart ass but i just called someone from the auto trader that has one for sale and he said those trucks are v8s but it really doesnt matter because they will both do the job but thank you for the correction.
God Bless


----------



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

woops sorry again dino i called another guy with an older one and he said it happens to be a six sorry i take that back.
God Bless


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Bdemir,

Dino is correct on the Dodge turbo diesel. The engine is made by Cummins and is a 5.9l inline six. Classified as a medium duty diesel. 
Ford's powerstroke is an 7.3l v8 diesel made by international. Classified as a light duty diesel I believe.
GM makes their own diesel(soon to change), and is a 6.5l V8 i think. Correct me on this if I'm wrong Dino!!

Dave


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well DaveO I think the ford people and International people will argue about the light duty classification.But the displacements are correct that you mention.
The new GM will be a 6.6 intercolled turbo diesel made in joint co operation with Izusu. it will have over 300hp and more than 500 ftlbs of torque. It will blow away dodge and ford in performance and durability.And be backed by a 5 speed Allison auto tranny. the major problem with the autos behind the current diesels is that they can not handle the torque. the exception being the GM E-480 tranny. that will hold up just fine and is offered asa replacement for cummings powered dodge trucks in the aftermarket.
However that being said, at current option prices you will have to drive a diesel powered light truck 300-500 thousand miles to break even. Depending on what state you are in. In Conn it might be more like 100K since we have high gs prices and diesel is about 10-15 cents cheaper per gallon. 
I have a 6.5 gm diesel in my truck with the auto and have had no troubles yet.But i got a good deal and only payed 1200 for my diesel option, and in the 35,000 that I have driven I probably have already broke even. Howver most diesel options are about 4-5000$.That will take alot longer to even out. 
So if you are buying new, unless you plan on keeping that truck a long time, get the gas motor.
Now as far as the 94-2000 dodges go, look out for the following. No 94-96 trucks they had the most problems. As a matter of course never buy a first model year of any truck.remember the 88 gm's or the 99 Super Duty fords?
The 97 and up dodges are very good. In 98 Dodge said no plows on any diesel trucks, then in 99 said no plows on any diesel ext cabs. Its a front axel weight ratio thang. So check with your sales person before you buy, better yet check with a commercial sales person, since car salesmen dont know what they are doing.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I use a 95 Dodge 3/4 ton with automatic 5.9 gas v8 never a tranny or engine problem. Eight foot fisher plow my big job is a 2 acre parking lot, no trouble past five years.

Dodge does not recommend plowing with 5.9 diesel 6 or the 8.0 v10 as they have too much torque for the auto trans also the front axle is rated at 4850 lbs and diesel and v10 along with a plow will bring it close to that weight.

Plowing with any truck, a 4 to 1 or higher axle is preferred as it reduces the stresses on axles trannys driveshafts etc. My Dodge has 4.10:1 axles with OD and it plows just fine but the same truck with 3.55:1 (standard) axle is asking for a AAMCO account.

Bill


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Dino.

The Ford (international) diesel is classified as a medium duty engine. Used in a lot of school buss aplications. My mistake...

Bill,
Why does the gear ratio makes such a difference on tranny life. Is this because the converter never locks up? Or just the torque required to move the weight? I'm curious because everyone I know has had the 'Dodge' tranny problem. Most of these guys don't plow or tow.

Dave


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

Dave:
The lower the gear ratio, the less torgue on the transmission. In effect, it takes less power to get going, putting less stress on your transmission. (And less heat. Heat is what really kills tranny's) You could plow with a V6 if you plow in low range.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2000)

Dave,
Axle ratio makes a big difference, because it can create, or reduce resistence for the transmission. Like any gearbox, it makes it easier to turn the higher the number gets numerically. Sounds backwards, but it's so. For instance, 5.10:1, is a lower ratio than 2.56:1. These are the somewhat extreme ends of the scale for light duty trucks. The truck with the lower ratio (higher numerically) will have a lower top speed than the higher ratio. At the same time, the 5.11's will start the tires turning from a dead stop much faster than 2.56's. You transmission has gears with various ratios, as does your transfer case. The axles are the last "differential" before the power the engine produces gets to the ground.
I had a friend with a Chevy K/10. He had 36" tires. He spent big bucks to have his motor worked. After he dropped it in, he couldn't understand why the truck didn't feel any more powerful.He knew the motor had more, but it wasn't getting to the ground. He had 3.56 axle gears. We all told him to put in 4.11's when he blew an axle, but the fool put in 3.56's again, since he couldn't afford a set of gears for the front axle as well.
Also, both of my trucks have 4.11:1 gears, and have plenty of power, and torque. The downfall is my transmissions are not overdrive units, so the mileage sucks. One truck I plow with has 33" tires, and the other has 36" tires, which I don't plow with.

~Chuck

----------
Chuck's Chevy Truck Pages - Snowplowing Central
http://members.aol.com/csmith669/plowcentral.html


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

First off, regarding the Dodge tranny, the 94 thru 97 Dodge trans valve body had a feature that made for smooth shifting from D to R but would also grenade the trans if you didnt come to a full stop before shifting from D to R or vice versa. The dealer would perform a no-cost mod to trucks that were to be used for plowing (mine was fixed) where they would remove a check ball and install a different servo piston to increase band pressure and eliminate gear "overlap". The drawback is that the truck will now "bang" into R or D(the infamous Chrysler clunk) but what the heck thats okay by me if it means it will last.

As for the gear ratio there are two reasons that come to mind why a higher numerical ratio is better for AT-equipped trucks. First is that the AT oil pump is driven by the crankshaft via torque converter, and the higher (and quicker it gets there) engine speed means higher trans fluid pressure which means tighter band and clutch application, which means less slippage which means less heat which is ultimately what kills a tranny.

Other reason is the same principle as a chain fall hoist; higher numerical ratio means less effort required from the engine and trans to move the load. Plus, again, higher engine speed will mean higher apply pressure.

Its also the reason its recommended not to tow in OD. The mfr doesnt wany you lugging the engine at 1400 rpm with an 8000 lb trailer when the full apply pressure in the trans wont come around til 1800 rpm or so.

Bill


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanx guys for the feedback. Sounds like my next truck will have 4.10's and overdrive. I like to be able to cruise @ 80 on the highway.

Bill, 
do you think the 'update' that was made to your tranny has helped it last this long? I have never heard of that but it might just make the difference. Otherwise it be time to call 'TST'....

Dave


----------

